#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  UL 555 and ASME 17.1

## ehtisham

UNDERWRITERS LABORATORIES' STANDARD UL 555 and ASME A17.1 Safety Code for Elevators and Escalators 




can anyone provide this..plssSee More: UL 555 and ASME 17.1

----------


## DM2

I don't have UL 555, But here's some ASME Standards that should get you by...

ASME A17.1 - Handbook, Elevators and Escalators - 2000
ASME A17.1 - Handbook, Elevators and Escalators - 2007
ASME A17.1 - Interpretations 2007-2008
ASME A17.1 - Interpretations No 25 - June 2001 - June 2002
ASME A17.1 - Safety Code for Elevators and Escalators - 2004
ASME A17.1 - Safety Code for Elevators and Escalators - 2007
ASME A17.1A - Safety Code for Elevators and Escalators Addenda - 2007
ASME A17.1B - Safety Code for Elevators and Escalators Addenda - 2007
ASME A17.4 - Guide for Emergency Personnel - 1998
ASME A17.5 - Elevator and Escalator Electrical Equipment - 1996

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you DM2

----------


## Nabilia

UL 555-2006 Fire Dampers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpwd

Thank you DM2

----------


## WAstarita

Would anyone have A18.1b-2001 ?  They do not sell it online anymore, where I am does not use the newer codes.   If anyone has 2003 or 2005 I wouldn't mind having that around too.  I have 2008 if anyone needs it.

Thank you

----------


## Nabilia

> Would anyone have A18.1b-2001 ?  They do not sell it online anymore, where I am does not use the newer codes.   If anyone has 2003 or 2005 I wouldn't mind having that around too.  I have 2008 if anyone needs it.
> 
> Thank you



I don't have the standard but I found this summary of the time period you need.

ASME A18.1-1999 plus Addenda A18.1a-2000 and A18.1b-2001.pdf	  0.080 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

While looking for the A18, I found this...

Public Review Draft April 2011 Proposed Revisions for ASME A18.1-20XX Revision to ASME A18.1-2008 Safety Standard for Platform Lifts and Stairway Chairlifts.pdf	  0.683 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and this...

Approved A18.1 Interpretations.pdf	  0.028 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rltomkinson

Does anyone have ASME A17.1-2010?

----------


## rltomkinson

Does anyone have ASME A17.5-2004?

----------


## rltomkinson

Does anyone have ASME A17.2 GUIDE FOR INSPECTION - 2010?

Thanks

----------


## zulo

someone  have  this  UL 555-2006 Fire Dampers

----------

